# Garcon Point Bridge



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

I had some pretty good luck fishing the Garcon Point Bridge over the week-end and had a nice crawfish boil and fish fry yesterday. Two of the ladies that went with me had to be rescued from their kayak because the wind picked up but all in all it was a great day. Still trying to figure out the whole kayak fishing thing but it helped to have the Navionics app on my iPhone since I don't have any electronics on it. I am so used to having a transducer because I normally fish from my boat but it actually worked pretty good just fishing the contour lines.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice looks like you found yourself a school of black drum!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice box of fish. I have been wanting to take my kayak there for a while. Did you put in at the boat ramp on the North side? I have not scouted it out yet and was wondering where the best place to put in a kayak is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to love fishing Garcon...caught some huge reds/specks/nice sharks and in one spot you could load up a cooler full of croaker...wonderful bait fer bigger fishies!!!


----------



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

I have some friends that live at the end of Garcon Point so I just launched from their yard. I know that at the very end of the Point is a gravel ramp which puts you pretty close.


----------

